# The Grey Lady Thai Restaurant,Derbyshire,May 13



## skankypants (May 29, 2013)

*I don't often get exited on visiting derelict pubs,restaurants etc,as they are usualy stripped to nothing,burnt or covered in graffiti,,,but this place was different....we had a mini road trip during the day,and got back home to drop MrToby back at his place,to take his dog for another poo,but my partner in crime wanted to try another place that she has had her eye on,,,so how could I resist....we nearly gave up,but after some very tight squeezing we did it........The Grey Lady.....visited with Shush.







































*


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 29, 2013)

Great pics looks like a top find.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 29, 2013)

yay! well worth the squeeze , like you at first you'd think from looking from the outside not worth going in , but your FAB! images show a fantastic explore, will have to take a look here oneday. cheers for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (May 29, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> you'd think from looking from the outside not worth going in



And that's why we love what we do hey ALT 

That must have been a lovely surprise  Cheers for sharing and well done


----------



## Mars Lander (May 29, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> And that's why we love what we do hey ALT



Oh yes , haha


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2013)

Ace find,great pics.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 29, 2013)

wow, loving this!! definitely worth the effort! great pics to!


----------



## moorebag (May 29, 2013)

great set mate, that 50mm worked well for you


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 30, 2013)

Fab shots there! Great location, another added to the'to do' list


----------



## steve2109 (May 30, 2013)

Brilliant report, looks a good one, thanks for sharing


----------



## shatners (May 31, 2013)

Bang on mate, your really set the scene with that set!

Excellent.


----------



## old git (May 31, 2013)

What is that rack thing in Pic 10 anyone?


----------



## skankypants (May 31, 2013)

*.*



old git said:


> What is that rack thing in Pic 10 anyone?



they were metal drums mare...


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 2, 2013)

At first i was thinking boring restaurant, glad i clicked now as this is great!

I should have known better though, you never post sht places!


----------



## skankypants (Jun 2, 2013)

*.*



ZerO81 said:


> At first i was thinking boring restaurant, glad i clicked now as this is great!
> 
> I should have known better though, you never post sht places!



Thanks mate,appreciated


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 2, 2013)

*Nice one dude!! Got some bostin shots there!! *


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2013)

wow stunning report! 
Thanks...


----------



## Quattre (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow I like this place!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 25, 2013)

Great photos! I love the little gongs


----------



## Tiv123 (Jul 26, 2013)

A sad end to another part of my childhood, the restaurant bit which was the old stables may be demolished to make way for houses the main house which was a hotel is grade 2 listed


----------

